# Library Books -- Question



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Two Questions.  First.  Once the book is transferred to my device (nook) -- will it disappear or be deleted automatically at the end of the lending period?  I know that the audio books do a force delete on the overdrive media console on my PC when I open the application (i.e. a pop up window warns me to delete the audio book b/c the time period has expired) but the audio book does not get deleted automaticaly from my iPhone and still operates past the due date until I decide to delete it (I always do, but sometimes it takes me a few extra days to finish the audio book).  I am just wondering if it is similar with the ebooks or if they will automatically delete/dissapear from my Nook?  Thanks!

Second -- do I need Calibre to transfer the PDF or ePub book to my Nook?  Right now I do not use Calibre for my Kindle and just wondering if I need to download it (or can I just transfer directly to my Nook)?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have a Nook, but I do have a Sony.  Sometimes I can read my books past the due date and sometimes I can't.  
The Sony software also lets me return the book early if I finish it before the due date.
I think Heather had or has a Nook for library books.
deb


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You can keep the library book on the nook as long as you don't close it and don't hook up to Adobe Digital Editions.  With the new firmware update, the nook also will shut down completely if you go over three days without turning on the nook.  When it shuts down instead of sleeping, your book will not open again if you are past the expiration date.  Hope this makes sense.
You don't need Calibre to transfer a pdf or ePub library book to your nook.  Just use Adobe Digital Editions.
Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes thank you! That is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------

